# [DIY] Inline Diffuser for Yeast CO2



## SuperWen (Aug 26, 2010)

it's very simple, only put the diffuser into canister output hose














































working great at my 1gal tank (inline with RESUN CY-20 Mini Canister and 0.5bps yeast CO2)

sorry for the bad quality video, uploading the high quality video from my place will take a very long time because oh the bad bandwith


----------

